# White South Africans are preparing for the slaughter and removal of all whites within 5 yrs



## MindWars (May 4, 2017)

White South Africans Are Preparing For “The Slaughter and Removal of All Whites Within Five Years”

Back in March, the President of South Africa made a shocking suggestion, which left many white landowners fearing that they may face a race war in the near future. In a speech, Jacob Zuma announced that he wanted the government to begin confiscating white owned lands, before redistributing them to black South Africans.

Zuma wants a _“pre-colonial land audit of land use and occupation patterns”_ to help decide which lands need to be taken, and has said that _“We need to accept the reality that those who are in parliament where laws are made, particularly the black parties, should unite because we need a two-thirds majority to effect changes in the constitution.”_ It’s believed that Zuma is calling for this radical action in response to the rise of a rival political party known as the Economic Freedom Fighters, who have long called for the confiscation of white owned lands.

Obviously, this kind of talk doesn’t bode well for the future of South Africa. You have the leaders of the first and third most popular political parties, both of which promote socialist ideas,
=========================================================================

There's a reason American idiots are being brainwashed into the guilt of WHITE
*priv•i•lege (prĭvˈə-lĭj, prĭvˈlĭj)*
*►*
" their just a little to stupid to realize what's coming to the US as if they're special.

Yet those who have love affairs with Planned Parenthood  got their own genocide conditions going on and even there too dam stupid to see right through what's right in front of them. 

*priv•i•lege (prĭvˈə-lĭj, prĭvˈlĭj)*
*►*


----------



## Blackrook (May 4, 2017)

We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.


----------



## william the wie (May 4, 2017)

While I don't object Zambia and Botswana are getting rich off displaced white farmers


----------



## OnePercenter (May 4, 2017)

More Mind-Less propaganda!


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 5, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.


*Send white South Africans BACK to Europe!!!!!   Pay back is a BITCH!!!!*


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 5, 2017)

MindWars said:


> White South Africans Are Preparing For “The Slaughter and Removal of All Whites Within Five Years”
> 
> Back in March, the President of South Africa made a shocking suggestion, which left many white landowners fearing that they may face a race war in the near future. In a speech, Jacob Zuma announced that he wanted the government to begin confiscating white owned lands, before redistributing them to black South Africans.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like they want them to go back to Europe. How ironic is that? Lol


----------



## MrShangles (May 5, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.
> ...



I agree, and we should send illegal Mexicans back to Mexico, we must think alike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 5, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Native American were in North America before the genocidal white European's invaded, so shouldn't all you white motherfuckers go back to Europe?????


----------



## MindWars (May 5, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> More Mind-Less propaganda!



You are one dumb asshole if you don't know what is going on over there.  What a moron.


----------



## MrShangles (May 5, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



Nope, we traded spices for the land. That was a good trade don't you think. Actually we just took it, that's why we need a super military because that's what happens if you're the weak one, you get your stuff took. Sorry it's a dog eat dog world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryBHough (May 5, 2017)

The few White South Africans I knew saw it coming _decades_ ago; sold out and moved out leaving a wake of gutted businesses behind.  It would not be wise to take any refugees from South Africa these days.  They obviously lack the intelligence to be other than a drain on any nation accepting them.


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 5, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> The few White South Africans I knew saw it coming _decades_ ago; sold out and moved out leaving a wake of gutted businesses behind.  It would not be wise to take any refugees from South Africa these days.  They obviously lack the intelligence to be other than a drain on any nation accepting them.


Meh!!  White Supremacy doesnt work "Everywhere"!!!!  Just ask "Apartheid"!!!!


----------



## Death Angel (May 5, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.
> ...


Send the blacks back up north. South Africa was SETTLED land, not conquered land. It is the blacks who invaded that nation. There needs to be a war to take it back and the white nations need to take back what is rightfully theirs.

Why do ignorant (liberal) whites believe lands belong to one race but whites have NO claim to lands?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 5, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.




Jesus H Fucking Christ - wtf is wrong with you?

They made this mess. Let them do the right thing. 

You know, like step in front of a moving train or maybe just slit their wrists.




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Godboy (May 5, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The few White South Africans I knew saw it coming _decades_ ago; sold out and moved out leaving a wake of gutted businesses behind.  It would not be wise to take any refugees from South Africa these days.  They obviously lack the intelligence to be other than a drain on any nation accepting them.
> ...


Well, it might not be a pleasant fact, but those racist whites ran South Africa much better than the locals do/did. Im not saying that white people should be running south Africa, but they were better at it (at least in this instance). Thats a fact.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




"settled"

New euphemism for lying, stealing, cheating, rape and murder.

Whites are the guilty party here and you slimy racist RWNJs know it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 5, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > MrShangles said:
> ...


You need to review history.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 5, 2017)

would gladly do an exchange


----------



## squeeze berry (May 5, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The few White South Africans I knew saw it coming _decades_ ago; sold out and moved out leaving a wake of gutted businesses behind.  It would not be wise to take any refugees from South Africa these days.  They obviously lack the intelligence to be other than a drain on any nation accepting them.
> ...





we are way better off without you


----------



## Death Angel (May 5, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> "settled"
> 
> New euphemism for lying, stealing, cheating, rape and murder.
> 
> ...


You know NOTHING about the history of South Africa

Sent from my crappy Android


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> would gladly do an exchange


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > "settled"
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

*THE FACE OF APARTHIED



*


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> We should just grant political asylum to all white South Africans, and let them come here.  South Africa is a hopeless cause.


Yeah right.  Give political asylum to bring more white racist-TERRORIST to the U.S......what could possible go wrong.


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


*You should have been ABORTED and your fetus BURNED/*


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 6, 2017)

MindWars said:


> White South Africans Are Preparing For “The Slaughter and Removal of All Whites Within Five Years”
> 
> Back in March, the President of South Africa made a shocking suggestion, which left many white landowners fearing that they may face a race war in the near future. In a speech, Jacob Zuma announced that he wanted the government to begin confiscating white owned lands, before redistributing them to black South Africans.
> 
> ...



Well, this is the sort of talk that happens from someone who isn't secure in their position, and is using Nationalism to get more support. Trump does the same. It's sad that so many people fall for this crap.


----------



## miketx (May 6, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


Why don't you and the rest of the non white scum bags make us go?


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > MrShangles said:
> ...


Hey TEXASS.......STFU!!!!


----------



## miketx (May 6, 2017)

So you're not gonna make us go then?


----------



## RASTAMEN (May 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> So you're not gonna make us go then?


So you admit to being a RETARD from the state of TEXASS!!!!


----------



## miketx (May 6, 2017)

All I'm telling you, lefty, is to put your money where that big hole in your face is. But naturally, you will not. Like all other cowards who want "something done" you want someone else to do it for you.


----------



## 52ndStreet (May 6, 2017)

Did the White Boer ,and British invaders pay any Black tribes for the South African land when they first arrived in South Africa? or did they just bring guns and begin to shoot Zulu and other Bantu tribes people.The answer is no
they did not pay anything to any blacks that they came into contact with when they arrived in South Africa. So 
Whites should not be complaining now that the land is being taken back.


----------

